# Trails in Umgebung  Weinheim - Heppenheim



## freakystylez (11. April 2015)

Hallo, ich muss erstmal kurz ein wenig ausholen: 

Ich bin recht neu hier und auch in dem Hobby.

Ich möchte mir demnächst ein Cube LTD Race zulegen.
Bezüglich der Größe bin ich mir aber noch total unschlüssig!

Generell wäre ich gefühlsmäßig eher beim 29er. Wobei ich von vielen Seiten gesagt bekomme: Maximal 27,5er aber kein 29er, da das 29er nicht so wendig ist. 
Ich bin heute beide Größen immer wieder im Wechsel probe gefahren, aber bin soweit wie zuvor! :-(

Jetzt stellt sich mir aber auch die Frage: Kann ich hier in der Gegend eigentlich gute single trails fahren? Gibts hier genügend? Wenn ja, auch so anspruchsvolle, die mit dem 29er sehr schwer bis garnicht zu fahren gehen?

Was mich zum 29er zieht:

- die geile Optik mit den großen Rädern
- das Fahrgefühl
- ich fülte mich auf dem 29er einfach wohler

Ich würde den Kompromiss mit dem 27,5er schon eingehen, aber nicht unbedingt, wenn ich es auch nicht wirklich brauche...

Nun schreibt mal etwas zu den Trails die man hier in der Gegend fahren kann... Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen!

Ps.: Ich komme aus Viernheim!

Gruß und danke schonmal 


Edit: Ich bin ca. 1,80m groß bei 83Kg! Vielleicht ist das ja auch noch relevant...


----------



## john_frink (15. April 2015)

Hi, beim Hardtail finde ich 29 eigentlich ganz passend, in deinem Fall wohl ein 19" Rahmen - wie ich feststellen durfte, wird die Wendigkeit in erster Linie vom passenden Rahmen bestimmt, später erst vom Laufrad. Der Vorteil bei den 29ern ist einfach, dass sie viel abfedern und leichter über hindernisse kommen. Weinheim bis Heppenheim ist wenig traillastig und man muss schon ein wenig suchen, aber wer sucht, der findet auch . Also einfach mal den Exotenwald hoch richtung kalter herrgott und die Augen offen halten. Ebenso im Bannwald in Lützelsachsen. Für Anfänger taugt auch die Birkenauer MTB Strecke vom MTB Geo Naturpark. Aber so richtig lange Singletrails am Stück findest du eher Richtung Schriesheim/Dossenheim vor allem auf dem weissen Stein. Da kann man recht gemütlich hoch und von sanft bis ruppig auf singletrails richtung tal fahren. Gleiches gilt im Norden mit dem Melibokus (Hier ruhig mal die Bensheimer Strecke angehen, die macht richtig laune http://mtb-geo-naturpark.de/ ). Der Hirschkopf Richtung Hemsbach und Juhöhe macht ebenfalls für eine Trainingsrunde Sinn, direkt am Hirschkopf ist auch eine Downhillstrecke in den Wald gepflügt worden, da würde ich mit dem Hardtail aber nicht wirklich langfahren. Den Wachenberg kannst du ebenfalls von Birkenau aus hoch (noch vorm Bahnübergang rechts hoch), da finden sich auch ein zwei ganz nette Abfahrten, wenn du Richtung Gorxheim fährst. Vom AC Weinheim trifft sich die Mountainbike Truppe jede Woche mehrmals, da kann man bestimmt auch eine menge Tipps erhalten, welche Strecken Spass machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freakystylez (26. April 2015)

Hey, danke dir für die sehr ausführliche Antwort!!!

Da ich dreimal wöchentlich im AC trainieren bin, würde sich das echt mal anbieten.

Ein Kollege aus Heppenheim fährt mit seinen Freunden auch immer den Melibokus hoch. Ihm werde ich mich auch mal anschließen.

Für den Rest mache ich mich auch mal schau! 

Danke dir nochmal!!! Top!!!

Gruß


----------

